# Hallows Eve: Slaughter on Second Street



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey folks,
I don't know how many of you had heard about what we did last summer, but we participated in the filming of an independent horror movie that was entirely filmed in our haunt. The movie premiered locally last Halloween night, and has had two more showings at film festivals since. The producer and director are hitting as many film fests as they can throughout this year, and their plans were not to release the film until next October. However...we have made arrangements with them to be able to duplicate and sell a very limited number of copies of the movie ourselves just to our friends in the haunt community. Lady Iron and myself furnished the location and did all the FX for the flick and had a load of fun doing it. Needless to say, doing FX for a movie are a bit different than for our haunt. The movie allowed much more time to get the look we wanted and we didn't have to worry about resetting within minutes for the next triggering. But that is a trade off, because the camera is very non-forgiving under intense lighting. We have learned quite a bit from this project and like I said, we had a ball with it. So much fun in fact that we have been approached by another local film maker and it looks as if we will be working on another one this spring.
But I digress...right now we have copies of Hallows Eve: Slaughter on Second Street that we are offering for $10.00 plus $2.00 shipping. If you are interested contact me at [email protected] or you can place your order direct through PayPal to that same address.
Ironman


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Oops....I forgot to include the movie's web site so you can get a taste of what the show is like:
http://www.hallowsevemovie.com/


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Just a short note....there are a few new webisodes posted on the movie web site if you wanted to check them out. 
http://www.hallowsevemovie.com/
More are on the way.


----------

